# Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer



## heinzelmännle (1. Januar 2011)

huhu!

Ma ne Frage an DIE wo so glücklich san und dieses nette 2 H Schwert schon gelootet ham.... 

-Welchen Skill hatte ihr ?
-Irgendwelche Tricks dabei ?
-wie lange dauerte es?


/flame inc


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gehört man muss max skill haben und dan trollfragmente sammeln, das geht schnell im östlichen königreich


----------



## Headhunter94 (6. Januar 2011)

Angeblich geht das ab 450, hab aber auch schon gehört, dass jemand es mit 370 bekommen haben soll.

Alles in allem ziemlich wage, wenn du dir net sicher bist sammel einfach Trolle anstatt zu restaurieren bis du eine Lösung gefunden hast.


----------



## Psychopatrix (7. Januar 2011)

Ein Krieger auf unserem Realm sagte er hat 2 wochen lang gefarmt....


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

Kollege hats Random auf knapp 500 bekommen... Alles Zufall halt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (7. Januar 2011)

mach lieber 3 wochen pvp, dann kannst du dir auch eine waffe holen und sparst verdammt viel zeit und nerven


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

Nur das das Schwert besser ist... wie im PvP als auch im PvE


----------



## Terminsel (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gestern mit einem mir bekannten Krieger gesprochen.

Skill: 525

Trollartefakte: 52

Der Glückliche...


----------



## Hortensie (7. Januar 2011)

Wie viele Fragmente kann ich sammeln, ohne forschen zu müssen?

Hab angst, das die irgendwann verfallen.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

OVER 9000!


----------



## Hortensie (7. Januar 2011)

9000? Wow. Danke. Werde die jetzt mal sammeln. 

Mal schauen, ob es was bringt.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Trollartefakte: 52
> Der Glückliche...


wie wahr ....

Bin gerade beim 71ten und ... Manches schon 9x
Keine Ahnung, wieviele Artefakte ich nun schon insgesamt restauriert habe .. oder mom ... 209


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

Hortensie schrieb:


> 9000? Wow. Danke. Werde die jetzt mal sammeln.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob es was bringt.



Grad in den PTR Notes gesehen:

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*Professions*
*Archaeology*
Archaeology fragments now have a hard cap of 200 per race. Players will not be able to collect additional fragments until they complete artifacts to take them down below 200 fragments. Players with more than 200 fragments will not lose additional fragments in 4.0.6, but in a future patch we may remove any fragments above 200.
[/font]


----------



## Kenaga (7. Januar 2011)

Huhu,

Ja das Schwert ist wirklich nett, wenn man so die Gesamtauswahl an Waffen betrachtet und deshalb habe ich auch schon vor geraumer Zeit angefangen nach Trollzeug zu buddeln.

Allerdings ist es manchmal sehr ernüchternd, wenn man die Fragmente, für die man stundenlang kreuz und quer geflogen ist innerhalb von wenigen Minuten restauriert und dann die Taschen voller doofen grauen Zeug hat.

Ich habe immer gedacht das Teil hat so eine Chance von ungefähr 0,5%, dass man es bekommt, sobald man die benötigte Fertigkeitsstufe hat aber anscheinend habe ich mich da verrechnet bzw. ich war etwas zu optimistisch.
Gestern habe ich nämlich die Marke von 200 Trollartefakte überschritte (aktuell müssten es 203 sein) und da habe ich mir mal die große Gesamtübersicht auf Buffed zu den Gegenständen angeschaut, was ich überhaupt so seit dem 7.12. zusammengesammelt habe.

Eigentlich ist das ganz interessant, denn:
 - bis auf die Tolvir, wo mir 4 fehlen, habe ich ALLE gewöhnlichen Gegenstände gefunden, manche davon ziemlich oft
 - aktuell bin ich bei 15 rare/epische Gegenstände, und bis auf die Tolvir und die Trolle habe ich von jedem Volk etwas "besonderes"
 - Die eingetragenen Erfolge für den Beruf habe ich alle erreicht außer, dass ich im Moment bei 15/20 raren Artefakten bin (ich freue mich auf den Professortitel^^) und mir noch drei gewöhnliche Teile für den Tolvirerfolg fehlen. 
- meiner Meinung nach gestaltet sich der Flaugaufwand für die Kontinene so:
 Östliche Königreiche > Kalimdor > Scherbenwelt > Nordend
 Durch geschicktes Benutzen von Ruhestein/Teleportationsmöglichkeiten kann man Zeit sparen, aber wnen man Pech hat können Flugzeiten von über 4 Minuten auftreten (gemessen als Paladin, Stufe 85, schnellstes Fliegen mit Reitaura.


Man sieht also, der Zeitaufwand ist enorm wenn man in der Archäologie wirklich alles erreichen möchte, aber ich finde dass es sich (noch) lohnt.

Sorry das ich etwas abgeschweift bin aber irgendwie bin ich schon wieder am Planen meiner Runden über die Östlichen Königreiche^^

Ich habe wie gesagt die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben auch wenn meine Vermutung mit den 0,5% Chance, für mich, nicht gestimmt hat. Meine Schätzung habe ich auf 0,1% berichtigt - also werde ich hier vermutlich wieder hier reinschreiben, entweder wenn ich es bis dahin bekommen habe, oder wenn das tausendste Trollteil restauriert wurde :-P


Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Archäologiespaß^^

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Januar 2011)

Derzeit ca.148 Trollsachen gebastelt und kein Schwert :-/, klar soll es nicht wirklich leicht zu bekommen sein aber irgendwann hat man echt keine lust mehr. Der Beruf ist eigentlich sehr nice, finde hat auch ne "langzeit" motivation aber jetzt die Sache mit dem Schwert is echt ein wenig blöd.


----------



## Gintaar (11. Januar 2011)

seid froh dass ihr wenigstens die trolle abfarmen müsst und nicht die tol'vir, wie ich als heiler. da es diese plöden artefakte ausschließlich in uldum gibt, habe ich bereits sämtliche raren nachtelfenartefakte (außer dem heilerschmuck - welche ironie) plus natürlich entsprechend vieler grauer projekte. und in dieser zeit habe ich grade mal genug tol'vir artefakte zusammenbekommen um ZWEI(!!) graue projekte fertigzustellen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Januar 2011)

bin bei 40 trollartefakten und hab nu das zin'rohk. spiele allerdings nur eleshami/diszipriest

ist halt echt random, aber gestern war auch der super glückstag, zin'rohk, 60er robe, spiegel, 2. ruhestein an einem tag


----------



## RedShirt (11. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub, ich hab anfangs auch zig Stunden versucht das Ding zu kriegen.

Jetzt frag ich mich: Wozu? Style ja, Werte gut, aber ... ich bin kein Farmbot!

Das Projekt hab ich ad acta gelegt. Da mach ich lieber was anderes. Zeitfresser...

Archäologie ist die Antwort von Blizzard auf die Wartezeit als DD im Finder


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich hab anfangs auch zig Stunden versucht das Ding zu kriegen.
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich: Wozu? Style ja, Werte gut, aber ... ich bin kein Farmbot!
> 
> ...



Werte gut? Naja hoffe biste kein Warri ansonsten würde ich mich über die antwort wundern weil Crit und Hit is schon nice für uns .


----------



## Taurenkuuh (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich farm Archäologie eigentlich nur wegen dem Stab. Vor kurzem hab ich den Weltenzerstörer bekommen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie viel ich schon gesammelt hatte, aber den Titel "Juniorprofessor" und den Erfolg für 100 graue Artefakte hatte ich davor schon...

Jetzt habe ich eine Waffe, die viele wollen, nur ich kann leider nichts damit anfangen. Und mittlerweile hab ich das Farmen nach dem Stab aufgegeben... es ist mir einfach zu blöd


----------



## RedShirt (11. Januar 2011)

Für den Warrior... nah, ich wollt sie für meinen DK zum Tanken   

Weil mir der Foe Reaper aka Vorschlaghammer vom Design sowas von auf den Zeiger geht


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich hab anfangs auch zig Stunden versucht das Ding zu kriegen.
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich: Wozu? Style ja, Werte gut, aber ... ich bin kein Farmbot!
> 
> ...



Bei mir ebenso. Ich habe Unmengen Zeit in den Weltenzerstörer investiert, inzwischen über 200 Trolle ausgegraben und hatte keinen Erfolg. Irgendwo ist auch mal gut.


----------



## Redday (11. Januar 2011)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine Waffe, die viele wollen, nur ich kann leider nichts damit anfangen.



naja, das ding ist accountgebunden. ein twink wird sich sicher freuen.

@topic
ein krieger unserer gilde hatte das ding innerhalb eines tages ...

ist einfach glückssache. da gibts keine tricks.
man sollte halt ausschließlich in den östl. königreichen farmen, da gibts die meisten trollfragmente und nebenher auch noch paar zwerge für den stab.


----------



## Æxodus (11. Januar 2011)

Oh man wenn ich das hier so lese mit den Trollartefakten dann stellen sich mir die Haare zu berge. Ich hab glaub bis jetzt so an die 14-15 graue Trollartefakte gesammelt und das nur in der lvl Phase sowie die meiste Zeit in den Östlichen. Gut jetzt bin ich paar Tage 525 und eher Kalimdor am abfarmen, wegen Uldum halt. Da hate ich gestern Glück was die Spawnpunkte angeht. Gleich 3 Spawnpunkte gleichzeitig in Uldum und da bin ich natürlich direkt hin und als ich den ersten fertig abgebaut hate erschien dort auch der vierte hinterher ^^. Was ist dabei rausgekommen? Ok 3 Tol'vir Schlüsselsteine und eine Kanope wo nix drin war. Häte das Glück viel lieber bei dem Schwert . Gut, damit man überhaupt das Glück hat muss man es erstmal versuchen schon klar, trotzdem, glaub net das ich mir das antuen werde über 100 Artefakte herzustellen. Schattenacc. lässt Grüßen ^^

Mfg


----------



## Karazz (12. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Also ich versuche mir das schwert auch zu farmen, weil es erstens geil aussieht und zweitens eigentlich "noch" einfach ist ran zu kommen! Ich fang einfach mal an :
Habe erst mit meinem jäger angefangen archäologie hoch zu skillen auf 400 dann war erst mal die luft rauss... dann habe ich jemanden auf unserem server kennen gelernt der das schwert hat und ihn gefragt wie lange er gebraucht hat etc. dann hat er mir erzählt das man es aus trollfragmenten bekommt, was mir vorher schon klar war! doch dann hat er noch gesagt, das wenn man einen skill von 525 hat, nur noch die chance zu 11% besteht das ein trollgebiet auftaucht! also farme ich das ding nun mit system! mit jedem mal zum lehrer gehen und ansteigenden skill verringert sich die chance das man ein trollgebiet findet, ich bin jetzt bei skill 100 was eigentlich schon ein fehler war denn ich merke das es schon weniger geworden ist... doch mit skill 75 hatte ich ungefähr 50% mehr trollfragmente als jetzt! jetzt mein tipp an alle! farmt so wie ich erst alles zusammen um auf einen skill von 450 zu kommen! habe jetzt 1000zwergenfragmente 1000fossilien und ungefähr 1500 trollfragmente... doch das wollen sie ja mit dem nächsten patch fixen das man nur noch 200 von jeder fraktion haben kann deswegen habe ich jetzt noch damit angefangen! denn mit dem nächsten patch werden sie die überzähligen nicht löschen, aber ab dem patch darauf! ich hoffe nur das funktioniert so wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal, das die dafür aber auch neue Sachen reinpatchen...und damit meine ich keine grauen^^.

Ich habe mir schon 2500 NE-Fragmente (hab von denen alles) und 2000 Fossilien-Fragmente (gibts ja sowieso nur die 2 rares) angespart.
Was soll ich die zusammenbauen, wenn sowieso nur graues Zeugs bei rauskommen kann?


----------



## Karazz (12. Januar 2011)

naja mit dem nächsten patch kann man net mehr als 200 sammeln und mit dem darauf der bestimmt net lange warten lässt werden die, die man über 200 hat gelöscht!


----------



## Kornblume (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hab mir auch dieses feine schwert gefarmt. Ich habe zunächst nur in den östlichen königreichen artefakte gesammelt. Geskillt habe ich nur durch Sammeln (bis ca. 100) und danach durch restaurieren von allen Artefakten außer den Trollartefakten. Das habe ich gemacht bis ich skill 450 erreicht hatte. 

Mit skill 450 hatte ich dann ca. 1300 Artefakte und ca. 40 Schlüsselsteine der Trolle zusammen. Dann habe ich begonnen, Trollartefakte zu restaurieren. 

Nach ca. 500 artefakten und ca. 14 Schlüsselsteinen hatte ich dann das Schwert zum restaurieren. Keine Ahnung, ob ich nur ein Glücksschwein bin oder, ob das normal ausreicht. 

Allerdings hab ich sonst nicht viel glück gehabt, was das looten und würfeln anging in letzter zeit, so dass das hier nun ausgleichende gerechtigkeit war *g*.

Allerdings stellt sich mir noch eine Frage.

Im tooltip des Schwertes steht "einzigartig" ... und nicht wie sonst "einzigartig anlegbar". Heisst das nun, dass ich theoretisch zwei davon anlegen könnte?

Und heisst das, dass ich ein zweites restaurieren könnte? 

Oder heisst, das dass ich ein zweites mit einem anderen char restaurieren könnte, das zweite dann an meinen Fury schicken könnte, damit er zwei davon anlegen kann? 

Vielleicht hat wer ne Idee. Bin nämlich ernsthaft am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, dass ding auch mit meinem Twink zu "farmen".


----------



## Trez (14. Januar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir noch eine Frage.
> 
> Im tooltip des Schwertes steht "einzigartig" ... und nicht wie sonst "einzigartig anlegbar". Heisst das nun, dass ich theoretisch zwei davon anlegen könnte?
> 
> Und heisst das, dass ich ein zweites restaurieren könnte?



1. Jedes Item das mit "einzigartig" gekennzeichnet ist kannst du nur 1 mal in deinem Inventar ODER in der Bank liegen haben.
	Es wird dir nicht möglich sein den selben einzigartigen Gegenstand ein zweites mal zu looten(auch nicht aus deinem Briefkasten).

2. Ich weiß nicht ob es überhaupt möglich ist ein rares Item ein zweites mal zu restaurieren, hab bisher in keinem Forum was davon gelesen.


----------



## Kornblume (14. Januar 2011)

... ja so dacht ich mir das auch. Nur dass es bei den items sonst immer heisst "einzigartig anlegbar" bei dem Schwert steht halt nur "einzigartig". 

Und es könnte ja sein, dass ich es mit einem char nur einmal restaurieren kann. Aber zum Beispiel das Schwert nochmal mit twink restaurieren und meinem warry zuschicken kann. 

Na ja kommt wohl drauf an, ob "einzigartig" dieselbe Bedeutng bzw. Wirkung wie "einzigartig anlegbar" hat. 

Was das doppelte Herstellen von rares angeht, hab ich auch nur in erinnerung, dass irgendwo stand, dass man jedes rare mit einem char nur einmal restaurieren kann.


----------



## Trez (14. Januar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Na ja kommt wohl drauf an, ob "einzigartig" dieselbe Bedeutng bzw. Wirkung wie "einzigartig anlegbar" hat.



einzigartig = Du kannst nur ein Exemplar dieses Items in deinem Inventar oder deiner Bank haben.

einzigartig anlegbar = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nur mal als Beispiel) könntest du beide im Inventar haben, die Begrenzung gilt nur beim Anlegen.


----------



## Kornblume (14. Januar 2011)

... also ist "eizigartig" kein fehlerhaftes "einzigartig anlegbar" sondern bedeutet, dass man das "einzigartige" item nicht nur nicht zweimal anlegen kann, sondern nichtmal zweimal im inventar haben kann. 

Hört sich leider logisch an. 

Gibts denn noch andere "einzigartige" items?


----------



## Trez (14. Januar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> ... also ist "eizigartig" kein fehlerhaftes "einzigartig anlegbar" sondern bedeutet, dass man das "einzigartige" item nicht nur nicht zweimal anlegen kann, sondern nichtmal zweimal im inventar haben kann.



Jap ganz genau.



Kornblume schrieb:


> Gibts denn noch andere "einzigartige" items?



Davon gibts genug.
Dein Ruhestein ist z.B. einzigartig.
Buchband des Fokus
Venture Co. Buchband des Schutzes

Wie ich grade sehe sind so ziemlich alle Relikte für Schamanen,DKs, Paladine, Druiden einzigartig.


----------



## Kornblume (14. Januar 2011)

Oki, ich denke dass hat mich nun endgültig überzeugt und bewahrt mich auf jeden fall davor, mir noch mehr Archäologie mit meinem twink anzutun *g*.

Wenn mein Twink mal 85 ist, kann er sich ja das schwert "ausleihen" .. ist nen dk der kann zum glück nur eine zweihandwaffe tragen. 


Ps: wahrscheinlich sind auch die ganzen Belohungen der Feiertage "corens Becher" und so "einzigartig" die kann man ja auch nicht looten, wenn man sie schon irgendwo liegen hat.


----------



## Psychopatrix (16. Januar 2011)

Mit dem mainchar hatte ich nun schon über 100 trollartefakte und kein erfolg ... also hab ichs mit dem zwerghunter gelevlt, fette ep und fragmente der trolle nich verbraucht.

1500+ Fragmente 35+ Trollteile = nur grauen müll XD


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grad in den PTR Notes gesehen:
> 
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Professions*
> *Archaeology*
> Archaeology fragments now have a hard cap of 200 per race. Players will not be able to collect additional fragments until they complete artifacts to take them down below 200 fragments. Players with more than 200 fragments will not lose additional fragments in 4.0.6, but in a future patch we may remove any fragments above 200.[/font]


Und ich wollt so gern schauen wie viele Nachtelf-Fragmente ich zusammen kriege, bis ich alles von den Tol'vir hab ... 
Muss ich meine 3500 Teile wohl raushaun bevor Blizz meint sie verpuffen zu lassen.
Wobei ich mich frage welchen Sinn dieser Mist wieder hat. Lassts die Leute halt die Spawnfelder bissl manipulieren, die endlose Farmerei wird dadurch sowieso kaum beeinflusst.



Kenaga schrieb:


> Man sieht also, der Zeitaufwand ist enorm wenn man in der Archäologie wirklich alles erreichen möchte, aber ich finde dass es sich (noch) lohnt.


Es wurde ja angekündigt, dass mit den Contentpatches auch immer hochwertigere Gegenstände durch Archäologie erreichbar sein soll, also wird es sich wohl immer lohnen, sofern das Schema beibehalten wird.
Zumindest wenn man auf das Equip  wert legt, wie es mit Funitems aussieht hab ich bisher nichts gelesen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Januar 2011)

Also ich wusste nichts von alle den "Weisheiten" - also so viele wie möglich sammeln und dann alle durchziehen.

Ich habe einfach auf 525 geskillt und dann auch weiterhin alles immer dann gemacht wenn ich konnte. Also bei 34-37 St.

Bei 250 rum hatte ich den Raptor in klein - um die 350 den Reitraptor und 2 Tage nach 525 hatte ich das Schwert.

Also ich denke, es ist einfach egal was man macht - es ist nur Glück.

Ach ja, und ich habe *NIE* die östlichen Königreiche verlassen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. Januar 2011)

Gestern Abend hat meine Freundin ein wenig ihre Priesterin auf meinem Account gespielt.

Als ich ihr über die Schulter guckte traf mich fast der Schlag. Es ist wirklich gerade Zin`rokh aufgeploppt.


----------



## campino76 (18. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat meine Freundin ein wenig ihre Priesterin auf meinem Account gespielt.
> 
> Als ich ihr über die Schulter guckte traf mich fast der Schlag. Es ist wirklich gerade Zin`rokh aufgeploppt.



tja, das schreit dann wohl nach einer belohnung für die freundin..


----------



## j0sh (18. Januar 2011)

ich will eigentlich nur das nightelf trinket und den ring...aber nach einer woche(hatte urlaub) jeden tag mehr als drei stunden farmen, habe ich diese beiden items fast aufgegeben....ist wirklich ein fieser beruf


----------



## Bighorn (19. Januar 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Und ich wollt so gern schauen wie viele Nachtelf-Fragmente ich zusammen kriege, bis ich alles von den Tol'vir hab ...
> Muss ich meine 3500 Teile wohl raushaun bevor Blizz meint sie verpuffen zu lassen.
> Wobei ich mich frage welchen Sinn dieser Mist wieder hat. Lassts die Leute halt die Spawnfelder bissl manipulieren, die endlose Farmerei wird dadurch sowieso kaum beeinflusst.



Warscheinlich werden irgendwann Item nachgepatcht. 
Ich meine, was bringt der Beruf noch, wenn mit nem Contetpatch das Itemlevel über die 359 steigt ... nichts mehr.
Blizz möchte dann eben nicht das die neuen Sachen einfach durch die zig-tausen Fragmente auf "Tasche" einfach zusammengebastelt werden, sondern das wieder gebuddelt werden soll.

Schon wärend des skillens hatte ich die beiden Viecher aus Fossilien zusammen. Alles weitere sind im Grunde nur Nieten. Muß man wieder Fossilien frei schaufeln ehe man was bei den Tol'Vir oder Trolle bekommt bin ich eigentlich nur am kotzen und froh das mir die Fragmente nicht auch noch die Taschen zu müllen.


----------



## Virikas (19. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat meine Freundin ein wenig ihre Priesterin auf meinem Account gespielt.
> 
> Als ich ihr über die Schulter guckte traf mich fast der Schlag. Es ist wirklich gerade Zin`rokh aufgeploppt.



Kann man deine Freundin mal ausleihen?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Januar 2011)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren wie hoch die Mietgebühr ist. Mein DK bräuchte das Schwert auch


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mit 15 Euro die Stunde ist sie einverstanden. Das ist hier die geläufige Summe für Schwarzarbeit.


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

Bighorn schrieb:


> ich eigentlich nur am kotzen und froh das mir die Fragmente nicht auch noch die Taschen zu müllen.



An deiner Stelle würde ich die grauen Sachen bis zum Patch 4.0.6 aufbewahren - sofern du den Platz dafür hast. 
Wirf mal einen Blick in die Patchnotes...


----------



## KlacM (21. Januar 2011)

:> 34 Fragmente bis ich das schwert hatte


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Januar 2011)

165 Trollsachen gebaut und nüscht -.-


----------



## Frei_wild (21. Januar 2011)

Also wenn es euch einfach nur um eine Waffe geht, dann spielt 3 Wochen Arena oder gewertete Schlachtfelder und holt euch ne PVP Waffe, das ist wenigstens nicht so langweilig.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Januar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich die grauen Sachen bis zum Patch 4.0.6 aufbewahren - sofern du den Platz dafür hast.
> Wirf mal einen Blick in die Patchnotes...



Meinst du wegen der erhöhten Verkaufspreise?

Naja..ob ich so ein Ding jetzt für 10 oder später für 20 Silber verkaufe ist mir ziemlich wumpe.


----------



## Dhundron (21. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei 400 irgendwas und habe 600nochwas Trollfragmente..
hoffentlich schaffe ichs noch auf 525, bevor die Fragmente gelöscht werden


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Meinst du wegen der erhöhten Verkaufspreise?
> 
> Naja..ob ich so ein Ding jetzt für 10 oder später für 20 Silber verkaufe ist mir ziemlich wumpe.



Ja, ich meinte den dann höheren Preis. Wobei die Verdoppelung des Verkaufspreises (meiner Meinung nach) nicht das interessante daran ist. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und je nach dem wieviel man sammelt, kann dieser Misthaufen dann auch ganz schön groß sein.

Bei einer kleinen Anzahl von gewöhnlichen (also grauen) Artefakten wird der Verkaufspreis um ein Vielfaches angehoben. Deswegen mein Tipp, alle grauen Artefakte aufzubewahren und erst mit Patch 4.0.6 zu verkaufen. Sicherlich lohnt es sich nicht, extra nur dafür noch größere Taschen oder zusätzliche Bankfächer zu kaufen. Aber wenn man sowieso noch Platz frei hat...  Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Januar 2011)

Frei_wild schrieb:


> Also wenn es euch einfach nur um eine Waffe geht, dann spielt 3 Wochen Arena oder gewertete Schlachtfelder und holt euch ne PVP Waffe, das ist wenigstens nicht so langweilig.



Und was soll das bringen? Schließlich geht en nützlicher Stat verloren, entweder Crit oder Hit


----------



## Cazor (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab etliche von den raren Schnerpelsachen, aktuell offen der Zwergenkelch und der Casterring (Tolvir) aber von den Trollen kommt leider nichts brauchbares.
48 Trollartefakte immo. 
Der Casterring ist "toll", ich spiel nämlich nur Schurke, DK, Krieger, Jäger und keinen Stoffie.


----------



## Frei_wild (21. Januar 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen? Schließlich geht en nützlicher Stat verloren, entweder Crit oder Hit



eine PVP Waffe ist immernoch besser als der Feinschnitter ;-) die dps ist wichtig

und man bekommst sie auf jedenfall !


----------



## Pectus (21. Januar 2011)

Frei_wild schrieb:


> toll der eine stat macht auch so unglaublich viel aus....das wichtigste ist die waffendps
> 
> geh doch einfach raiden da sollen auch waffen dropen mit tollen stats !!!



Also ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt. Man will da eine bestimmte Waffe die mit Glück ergraben werden kann, spricht darüber in dem Nebenberufethread und du kommst daher und erschlägst uns mit den Ausrufezeichen auf denen an der Speerspitze ein Zettelchen baumelnd hängt: Überall gibts Waffen, such dir ne Andere.

Wow, das versteh ich einfach nicht.
Nein.


----------



## Frei_wild (21. Januar 2011)

Pectus schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt. Man will da eine bestimmte Waffe die mit Glück ergraben werden kann, spricht darüber in dem Nebenberufethread und du kommst daher und erschlägst uns mit den Ausrufezeichen auf denen an der Speerspitze ein Zettelchen baumelnd hängt: Überall gibts Waffen, such dir ne Andere.
> 
> Wow, das versteh ich einfach nicht.
> Nein.



wenn du das nicht verstehst dann tut es mir leid für dich.


Ja die Waffe ist schick geb ich ja zu, aber ich finde den Beruf einfach zu öde dafür. Wenn man unbedingt diese Waffe haben möchte dann muß man einfach geduldig sein.


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

KlacM schrieb:


> :> 34 Fragmente bis ich das schwert hatte



na glückwunsch!

ich hatte 10 tage nach dem cata-release archäologie auf max (bevor es verbessert/erleichtert wurde) und suche seitdem immer wieder nach dem schwert - aber nix zu sehen... :-(


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt ist Zin immer noch besser als die PvP Waffen, egal ob im PvE oder PvP... Langsamere Waffen > ALL.


----------



## D4rkwalker (7. Februar 2011)

Ich werd jez noch bis 300 Fragmente bzw bis Freitag sammeln, besitz grad viel zu viel fossilien und hab alles, bin grad bei Troll+Zwerg knapp bei 135 Fragmente.

Noch nie in meiner ganzen MMO zeit soviel Zeit mit sowas eintönigem Verbracht.

Zin´rokh der Zeitzerstörer


----------



## Æxodus (8. Februar 2011)

D4rkwalker schrieb:


> Ich werd jez noch bis 300 Fragmente bzw bis Freitag sammeln, besitz grad viel zu viel fossilien und hab alles, bin grad bei Troll+Zwerg knapp bei 135 Fragmente.
> 
> Noch nie in meiner ganzen MMO zeit soviel Zeit mit sowas eintönigem Verbracht.
> 
> Zin´rokh der Zeitzerstörer



Meinst du jetzt die Fragmente die man Ausbuddelt oder die gewöhnlichen Artefakte? 135  Fragmente ist ja net wirklich viel, dass dauert bei mir wenn es hoch kommt ca 30 Min. Ich bekomme im Gegensatz zu anderen Leuten unglaublich viele Ausgrabungspunkte der Tol'vir und Nachtelfen in Kalimdor und Trolle in den Östlichen. Da ich momentan ganz gechillt versuche den Stab der Zwerge zu bekommen bin ich wieder mehr in den Östlichen unterwegs. Jedoch halten sich die Fossilien sowie die Zwergen Ausgrabungsstätten bei mir die Waage. Bei 170 Artefakten der Nachtelfen hab ich es vorerst aufgegeben nach der Puppe zu graben. Bei Zin'los und dem Stab wirds vermutlich nicht anders aussehen, naha aber alles ohne Stress. Nur bei den Tol'vir hate ich bis jetzt Glück.

Mfg


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Februar 2011)

300 fragmente sind doch nen witz oO


----------



## campino76 (17. März 2011)

gestern abend als 128. trollartefakt bekommen. insgesamt dürfte ich schon 500-600 artefakte ausgegraben haben..


----------



## Horsa (18. März 2011)

2 tage lang gefarmt nachdem ich ausgeskillt war, á 2-3 std und es ist gekommen. also für mich hats sich gelohnt ;-D


----------



## madmurdock (5. April 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Archäologie ist die Antwort von Blizzard auf die Wartezeit als DD im Finder



Wie wahr..


----------



## Erdwusel (24. April 2011)

Nur doof das ich mit meinem Tank den Beruf erlernt habe.


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2011)

Erdwusel schrieb:


> Nur doof das ich mit meinem Tank den Beruf erlernt habe.



Datt Ding is Accountgebunden und kannst'e her und hin schicken. 

 Doof nur, wenn man überhaupt keine Klasse hat, die es gebrauchen könnte.

*<<<<* *fuchtel*

 Das blöde Schwert war btw eins meiner ersten Objekte. Aber wehe, man kann mal was gebrauchen – da buddelst'e dir Blasen an den Händen, kriegst am Ende nüx. 
Der Item-Gott hasst mich 
Ich ihn dafür aber auch!


----------



## Erdwusel (24. April 2011)

Schon klar, ich meinte damit eher das ich keine Wartezeit als Tank hab.


----------



## zoizz (25. April 2011)

Dieser Beruf ist Blizzards InGame-Implementierung von einer Visitenkarte für Blondinen, auf der steht: Bitte wenden. Und die Spieler buddeln und buddeln und buddeln ... ;p


----------



## Russelkurt (25. April 2011)

ich habs damals im februar auch mit skill unter 400 ausgebuddelt und zusammengesetzt. hatte damals noch nen warry, den ich aber inzwischen (samt schwert) meinem vater geschenkt habe, also den char an seinen acc überwiesen, weil er auch noch recht gerne nen dk und nen retripala spielt. der braucht das schwert dringender als ich mit meinem hexer und meinem jäger als mainchars^^


----------

